# Can't access apache from WAN



## thepiap (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have www server (private IP) on local network. Everyone on the LAN can access served pages. Now I want that server can be also accessed from WAN. I redirect ports 80 and 443 on router to the private IP, but I can't access it from WAN.
It's not a fw problem, doesn't work also if I turn it off.
Any suggestions?

TIA

Thepiap


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

Take another look at the port forwarding on your router. The problem is most likely there.

You can also run tcpdump(1) on the server, try to connect from the WAN and look at the tcpdump output. You should, at the very least, see a SYN packet coming in. If you don't get one the problem is with the router/forwarding.


----------

